# Captain Andrew Harvey



## carol tarr (Jan 19, 2010)

My grandfather was Captain Andrew Harvey (1875-1963). He sailed ships belonging to Chapmans of Tyneside, Allerton, Clearton, Innerton, though the first ship he was on was SS Silver Stream in around the 1890s. Got his Masters Certificate 1901, I still have it. Any info greatly welcomed. Carol Tarr


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
From what you have said he should have records in Lloyds Captains register.
Unfortunatly it is not indexed for surnames begining with H
http://www.history.ac.uk/gh/capintro.htm
Follow the links and it should tell you hoe to obtain his records.
There may also be records in the British National Archive. Have you a certificate number for him?

Roger


----------

